# unusual pets



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

My kids want to bring their pets over when they join me and i was wondering how i would go about it. One is a tortoise (have all certificates) and the other is a non-poisonous snake (again i have certs).

I believe i can post the tortoise and probably the snake also? Any ideas?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> My kids want to bring their pets over when they join me and i was wondering how i would go about it. One is a tortoise (have all certificates) and the other is a non-poisonous snake (again i have certs).
> 
> I believe i can post the tortoise and probably the snake also? Any ideas?


Post them?
Are you being serious?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we wanted to bring our tortoise over, I was told that he had to be micro chipped. But due to his size, (think a single mince pie lol) the vet couldnt find anywhere to put the chip! Sadly, we left "toto" behind with friends! However, there are wild tortoises here and we now have a "pet" wild one that lives in our garden called "Squishy"!!!!!!!!!!

....... as for snakes????? not a clue! 

Interesting post thru the letterbox lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our tortoise also had to be microchipped before we couldbring him to Cyprus with us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Our tortoise also had to be microchipped before we couldbring him to Cyprus with us.


I know ours was too small, but how do they micro chip a tortoise?...... or a snake???

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know ours was too small, but how do they micro chip a tortoise?...... or a snake???
> 
> Jo xxx


The microchip was put in his back leg. He was only just big enough to have one done. We got his wife done at the same time but she has stayed in the UK with my son. Poor Herbie needed the rest


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Im serious DHL do a service where they pick up live reptiles (packed properly) and guarentee they arrive within 24 hours.. looks great!! Obviously a dog or cat couldnt hack it but a snake or tort wouldnt be bothered at all


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Out of interest are there any reptile shops in Nicosia?


----------

